# architecture: Salisbury Cloisters



## rfdesigner (May 6, 2016)

So I've been playing with an idea and it's comming together, but I know I need to go back and try again.

Here's version 1, taken on a cloudy day:







I recognised I needed to be better centred, to sort out some of the basics on depth of field and so on, so I had a second go, this time in full sun, in the morning:






So I'm now looking at the light; the light on the right is in my opinion georgous, I'd like the same light on the left which I think I can get at about 4pm, but that will mean end walls in shadow on both sides and the columns in the middle are in shadow. For the central columns I will need reflectors or flash as to get both sides in sun the centre columns will be backlit, although the tree right in the centre will be giving some shade.. by choosing my timing between about now and the summer solstice I can choose how much or little shading that tree will give.

The image is a stitch to get the field of view. I've also taken it with bracket exposures which I've not currently merged in, so the grass in the centre can be "un-blown", but I'm not going to bother right now as I'm not happy with the overall light.

One thought I had was to try and time it to get a couple of the clergy walking down one isle.. bringing scale and a human touch.

Is there anything else I can do or think about to get the best out of this?


----------



## Valvebounce (May 7, 2016)

Hi rfdesigner. 
Nice first attempt, I like that for the second attempt you stepped forwards and made the cafe style seating and wooden ramp much less of a focus of the image, you also look to be on the centre line of the arches which seems to work better to my eye. To light the pillars right in front of you I would try an on camera flash fired upwards with a diffuser and a piece of white card (about twice as wide as the flash fixed to the back and sides with an elastic band) as a reflector. I have used this a lot recently for documentary shots as I found it gives a nice even spread of non harsh light with a soft fall off at the edges. I sometimes fold the top 1/2 inch over at 45deg as it helps straighten the wrap around and fires a bit more forwards if needed. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## rfdesigner (May 9, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi rfdesigner.
> Nice first attempt, I like that for the second attempt you stepped forwards and made the cafe style seating and wooden ramp much less of a focus of the image, you also look to be on the centre line of the arches which seems to work better to my eye. To light the pillars right in front of you I would try an on camera flash fired upwards with a diffuser and a piece of white card (about twice as wide as the flash fixed to the back and sides with an elastic band) as a reflector. I have used this a lot recently for documentary shots as I found it gives a nice even spread of non harsh light with a soft fall off at the edges. I sometimes fold the top 1/2 inch over at 45deg as it helps straighten the wrap around and fires a bit more forwards if needed.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



Thanks for thoughts on approach, I like the idea of the card, it will make more of the flash light I have available. I can see myself having to experiment with gels as I'll never match the reflected sunlight I'm trying to replicate.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 20, 2016)

Hi rfdesigner 
Did you ever get back for another go?

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## rfdesigner (Jun 20, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi rfdesigner
> Did you ever get back for another go?
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



not yet.. We've had an AWFUL lot of rain of late, plus kids stuffing any and all arrangements of course.


----------



## rfdesigner (Jul 11, 2016)

So, finally managed to get out for an hour on Sunday as the forecast suggested we might get half an hour of sunshine around 3pm I thought I'd give it a go. Of course being a summer Sunday it was full of tourists.. so although I did my best to shoot each section with the minimum people in them I'm not happy on that point.. however when it comes to light and colour, I am happy, the flash on the near corner has lifted it just enough.


----------

